# 12 m/o w/fever and twitching and "hallucinations"?



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

DD is 12 mos old and sick with a fever. Usually I let nature run its course but this one is different. This time around I have, thus far, given her 2 doses of motrin today because her behavior was kinda freakin me out!

THis morning she was lethargic (eyes barely open, limbs somewhat floppy) and she would have jerky movements, like when you're half asleep and you wake up thinking your falling and your whole body twitches. So I gave her a dose of motrin. She fell asleep. When she awoke from her nap, she seemed paranoid and would look at nothing at get startled. WAs she hallucinating?

Took her urgent care (our usual ped is outta town w/no replacement) and not a pleasant experience and in the end prescribed her TAmiflu, which I would rather not give her.

One more dose of motrin this evening after her lethargy started kickin in again, and a quick bath with mama and she is doing a bit better and playing a little.

She tends to still jerk when she's falling asleep or while nursing or when she is asleep. It still worries me.

On top of all this, I'm doubly concerned because she won't drink any water and isnt nursing as much as I would like.

WWYD??? HELP!


----------



## Picard (May 10, 2009)

If she is not improving, I would go back to urgent care and ask the medical staff to run some tests for any kind of infections. I hope your daughter gets well soon.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Go to a different doc.

It's too late for Tamiflu (that is best @ start of illness, not so much after prolonged).

I would go back or find any other doc to take you. It sounds serious. What's her fever been at? Jerking is a sign that she's not getting enough oxygen and that can be caused by too high a fever. I know this as my two-year-old was recently very sick with the flu and there was some jerking.

Please see a doc.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

If she starts acting lethargic again i would take her to the ER. She could be dehydrated which is VERY dangerous!


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

I get twitchy when I have a fever. I also do indeed have freaky dreams that feel like hallucinations. So that sounds normal to me, as a fellow human.

Maybe next time take the tepid bath before giving her the drug, see if it helps her. Then if the fever goes back up quickly, you know it's still there, but if it goes away for a nice amount of time, you KNOW it's gone (you're not just wondering if the drugs are still keeping it down). Just a little thing I started doing when DS had a 104 (under arm, with old fashioned thermometer that my childfree brother had laying around) fever 3 *nights* in a row, when he was working on some teeth. I was so glad to know the fever was ONLY at night, helped calm me down.


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

THank so much for the responses. She seems to be doing still doing the same. I've got the phone number for a couple recommended peds so I'm gonna call for an appt, hopefully they'll take new pts.

as for the hallucinations, it seemed to be a one time thing. (Thank GOD!) she hasnt done it since. As far as the jerky motion, she is doing it in her sleep. I also noticed early this morning as I was laying down I was particularly twitchy. Could it be lack of rest causing restlessness?

She is still feverish, but her fever dropped slightly. I hope this is the beginning of the end of this. I've been so stressed

Anywho, lets hope things work out with these peds, better yet, with my DD.

She is also teething. Her top tooth/teeth is right below the surface, could that have anything to do with it??


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

not that high of a fever.

our pedi has always said its not the fever that you should be overly concerned about, its the lethargy. He said that even if she is running a 100 fever, if she is acting really tired and different thats when you need to go to the Dr or hospital.

I hope everything is ok. Please update and let us know how she is doing.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyblackdot* 
not that high of a fever.

our pedi has always said its not the fever that you should be overly concerned about, its the lethargy. He said that even if she is running a 100 fever, if she is acting really tired and different thats when you need to go to the Dr or hospital.

I hope everything is ok. Please update and let us know how she is doing.

I have to agree and I do want to emphasize that jerks + high fever really do mean the fever's getting too high! You don't have to medicate but you really need to watch it.

Also, if you use water to cool the child down, make sure she does not start shivering as that will raise the fever.

I once waited it out and we ended up in the hospital on super antibiotics with a bronchial infection.







This time we went early and she just got a mini-dose (the lowest possible) of amoxicillin for her ears.


----------

